# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Apex 5.0 En pr-prod

## McM

Bonjour,

Application Express 5 Early Adopter 3 va fermer ses portes (https://apexea.oracle.com)
Et le site Apex https://apex.oracle.com qui tait en 4.2 est pass en 5.0

Vu sur https://twitter.com/oracleapexnews



> Oracle APEX News @oracleapexnews    21 mars
> http://apex.oracle.com  has been upgraded to a pre-production release of #orclapex 5.0 Try it out!

----------


## McM

Oracle Application Express Release 5.0.0.00.31 was released on April 15, 2015.

download page

----------

